# First trip to Spain



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

After much deliberation we have finally decided to take the plunge and take the M/H to Spain next month. Although I drive regularly in Europe this is the first time with the M/H and wife.
We intend travelling with Eurotunnel to Calais and then head down to Spain, probably as far as Blanes. We would appreciate if any of you could share your wisdom and experience with regards any essential kit and advice to make our trip as stress free as possible. Also has anybody any experience of campsites in Blanes.

PS we have had M/H for 2 years and traveled extensively in the UK but now looking to venture further afield.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello

Just go for it, you will enjoy the trip so much and won't find it as stressful as you might think. My partner and I did an extended trip of about 7 months last year, never having even had a motorhome before.

We stayed in Blanes on our way through Spain but not on a site. There is an accepted motorhome parking area just behind the beach which is featured in the Camperstop Europe book - free. Depends on how you feel about not being on a camp site but your vehicle can cope with this!

We were also surprised by Tossa de Mar, which we expected to be tacky but was quite nice. Here we parked up just on the edge of town on the way out north / east in a car / coach park area which was nice and quiet.

There are lots of sites around this area but don't worry about stopping away from sites. It really isn't a problem - you just need to be sensible about your choices. 

If you are down this far, try to get to Barcelona - even if you don't like cities this is a really good one. There is mh overnighting at the east end of the city but its basic and 20 Euro per night - lorry park really but handy for Metro into City.

On the way down, depending on your route, think about Rouens, Angers and Arcachon as places to visit. The huge sand dune at Dune du Pylat near Arcachon is amazing.

Back in Spain, we stayed at a nice site by a beach near Saint Feliou du Guixols - if you are interested let me know through a PM and I'll dig out the details.

If you have time to do south west France think about Cathar country inland from Perpignan. Castle at Peyreperteuse worth seeing and there is a very good aire in Duilhac sous Peyrepertouse down below.

Get books for aires in France and use those - if you are crossing on the Dover to Calais and arriving later in the day look to go to the aire at Gravelines for your first stop. Pleasant free stop next to the marina on the river.

Hope this helps a bit.

Brian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

dont forget that you will need the extra pairs of glasses and two sets of warning triangle. and most importantly the reflective vest/jacket. if you are waved down by police in France or Spain do put these on BEFORE exiting your vehicle or risk an on the spot fine.
Have a great trip and give us a run down on your return.

cabby


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

mds
when are you going thro' the tunnel? we're staying at CC site Black Horse Farm Densole (nr tunnel) 29 and 30 Jan - going through tunnel c1.30am 31 Jan. also travelling to Spain thro' France.
stephen and lesley


----------



## mds (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info folks, not sure on a crossing time yet but will most likely be late evening on the 11th feb.I have a reverse polarity checker but do i need to get a plug adapter for my mains hook up or are the spanish using the same as us.

martin.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Mds
We are off to Spain also in Feb. for a month or 2 heading Mercia coast, La Manga 
Will be the first time in Spain for us also, in the MH Mind, we have been to the south France last year this was fun for 6 weeks, anyway enjoy, safe trip, if you see a Swift Kontiki-669 Heading south then it could just be us l  
Regards Brian & Lisa


----------

